# Connecter automatiquement un NAS au démarrage



## elliatedm (10 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Y a-t-il moyen qu'OSX se connecte à un volume NAS au démarrage? Pour l'instant j'ai toujours utilisé Drive Mounter, mais depuis El Capitan, ça ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2015)

Il y a un moyen, donc (Drive Mounter). C'est simplement qu'il nécessite une mise à jour : normal, El Capitan n'est encore qu'en _bêta_.

Sinon, un petit 
	
	



```
sudo mount ...
```
(ou, directement : _mount_nfs_, _mount_smbfs_, _mount_afp_ comme tu voudras) dans un script lancé au démarrage et zou!


----------



## aurique (10 Août 2015)

Ou alors , rajouter le volume à monter dans les éléments de démarrage du compte (préférence système)


----------



## lolipale (10 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Ou un petite application via l'éditeur AppleScript :

set list_disks to list disks
if (list_disks) does not contain "share_point_1" then
   try
     mount volume "afp://ip_address_or_dns_name/share_point_1"
     delay 1
   end try
end if
if (list_disks) does not contain "share_point_2_or_dns_name" then
   try
     mount volume "afp://ip_address/share_point_2"
     delay 1
   end try
end if


----------



## elliatedm (10 Août 2015)

Ok donc les solutions n'ont pas changé depuis des lustres alors... J'avais un petit espoir.

Le mettre au démarrage ça me lance les fenêtres du Finder... 

Par contre, avec Automator, est-ce qu'il y a maintenant moyen de mettre ce script sans lancer une icône dans le Dock (ça m'ennuie)?


----------



## lolipale (10 Août 2015)

Il y a aussi la possibilité de créer un LaunchAgents pour lancer la dite application ...
En ce qui concerne, l'ouverture d'une fenetre Finder lorsque un volume est monté, ces (cette) commande(s) terminal devrait(ent) vous aider :

# Automatically open a new Finder window when a volume is mounted 

defaults write com.apple.frameworks.diskimages auto-open-ro-root -bool true 
defaults write com.apple.frameworks.diskimages auto-open-rw-root -bool true 
defaults write com.apple.finder OpenWindowForNewRemovableDisk -bool true 

Rempalcer "true" par "false" dans votre cas


----------



## elliatedm (11 Août 2015)

Merci lolipale, je vais tester ça ce soir!


----------



## elliatedm (5 Octobre 2015)

@lolipale ça ne fonctionne pas, les fenêtres s'ouvrent toujours au démarrage. Terminal me dit que la commande est inconnue (El Capitan)...


----------



## lolipale (5 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Ces commandes fonctionnent chez moi (El Capitan) mais avec SIP désactivé (je n'ai pas testé si ces commandes fonctionnaient avec SIP activé).


----------



## lolipale (9 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai copié un script et un "LaunchDaemon" dans le forum réservé au développement sur Mac. Ce "couple" permet de monter automatiquement des volumes réseaux (afp/smb/nfs : il suffit d'adapter la commande du script). Les volumes sont automatiquement remontés en cas d'éjection fortuite.
Beaucoup plus efficace qu'un volume monté via les "logins items".
Bonne journée


----------



## elliatedm (9 Octobre 2015)

Oui ça m'intéresse, merci, j'essaie de suite. Est-ce qu'il connecte les volumes après la connection au WiFi?


----------

